# Step ladder, two feet in bathtub



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone avoid it? What is the worst thing that has happened?

Working in bathrooms, it's common for me to place two of the four step ladder feet inside the bathtub or shower stall. Less common, I'll place all four feet in bigger whirlpools or large walk-in showers.

My concerns are:

--tub bottoms aren't flat, and I'm not gonna take the time to shim the one airborne foot given the number of times I'm repositioning.

--nowadays I'm less concerned about marring porcelain and more concerned about cracking plastic. Half the tub/showers I encounter are acrylic/plastic with insufficient/poorly installed styrofoam backing.

Does anyone make a rule of placing boards/planks under ladder feet to disperse weight in these types of situations? Anyone poked clear through one yet?

Interested in learning whether folks here care more about this than I do, or less.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't think of a time I couldn't stand on the side of the tub and reach anything I needed to
Granted when I'm painting bathrooms more often than not. I'm painting the bathrooms. And there are loads of them and they are all pretty much the same. But that room. I'll hardly need a ladder maybe one move, the rest I'll get off of the tub, over to and off of the toilet over to and off of the vanity. Usually one move on a ladder. That's it. Most bathrooms I get.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll put a 2' step in the tub and paint away. I'm also 6'3" so then there's that also


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I did it all the time. But with a drop under to prevent damage. Dispersing weight was not a concern, but I think it is very good idea to be cognizant of it. 

I had a whirlpool tub that I needed to paper about eight feet above it. For that I bridged it with 2x3's and laid down 3/4 ply. But that was for my safety.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'll put a 2' step in the tub and paint away. I'm also 6'3" so then there's that also


That was one of the first scenarios that got me thinking I should take more care.

It was a 5' step entirely in a rectangular-ish acrylic whirlpool, and all four feet just made it in. Meaning they sat right on the curve which turned into the tub floor, but really were jammed against the tub walls it was so tight.

It was an aluminum ladder and let's say I was 200# then. Change that to today, 225# and a 6' fiberglass ladder with maybe a gallon of joint compound balancing on the shelf--I think I would be asking for all kinds of bad.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I've always put a 2 footer in the tub and painted away. That being said, by coincidence, in my own fiberglass tub the floor cracked and I had to repair it with a fiberglass repair kit........


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Oden said:


> I can't think of a time I couldn't stand on the side of the tub and reach anything I needed to
> Granted when I'm painting bathrooms more often than not. I'm painting the bathrooms. And there are loads of them and they are all pretty much the same. But that room. I'll hardly need a ladder maybe one move, the rest I'll get off of the tub, over to and off of the toilet over to and off of the vanity. Usually one move on a ladder. That's it. Most bathrooms I get.


Yeah, I'm usually in there for the long haul, often times detailing. Sometimes I'm scrubbing stains in the far corner of the ceilings, scraping, caulking, patching, sanding, and cutting colors. Even simply removing light fixtures, fan shields, or vent covers makes me want a real ladder instead of just balancing on the side of the tub. And not all ceilings are 9' or less.

But that sort of leads me to my next question which you allude to:

What's the worst thing you've heard happening on a job site from climbing on sinks or standing on countertops or one foot on ladder one foot on shelf kind of thing?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

How short are you? I'm 5'11"" and can stand on the lips and reach everything comfortably.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I've used a four footer and closed it up a little bit. (Dropcloth underneath)
Haven't used a two foot ladder since I figured out that I was always going to be short, I've always used a four. Plus you got that extra shelf that travels around with you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If the need arises I'll just put one of my bigger drops, all folded up, into the bottom to cushion things. Also tends to get rid of any wobble.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

For elaborate tubs, we use our "roof pads". These are 2' x 2' squares of foam rubber glued to plywood, mainly used for working on top of polycarbonate or fiberglass transparent/tranlucent roofs.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Yeah, I'm usually in there for the long haul, often times detailing. Sometimes I'm scrubbing stains in the far corner of the ceilings, scraping, caulking, patching, sanding, and cutting colors. Even simply removing light fixtures, fan shields, or vent covers makes me want a real ladder instead of just balancing on the side of the tub. And not all ceilings are 9' or less.
> 
> But that sort of leads me to my next question which you allude to:
> 
> What's the worst thing you've heard happening on a job site from climbing on sinks or standing on countertops or one foot on ladder one foot on shelf kind of thing?


I broke a toilet lid/seat a few years ago when I put one foot on it. Turns out, they don't make avocado-*COLORED *toilet seats anymore. At least, I couldn't find one anywhere around here.

The absolute worst thing for me personally: nearly going out a third-floor window from a big tub. When we were doing NC, one of the things we did was remove window sash to paint them. That would give us the chance to get the edges well sealed, etc. There were some good-sized casements next to the soaking tub in the master bath and I took off my boots when I climbed into the tub. Heavier than expected window sash + wool socks + slippery tub + third-floor window opening. I was on the verge of jettisoning the sash to give me a chance to keep from going out the window when our lead painter saved me for the first time....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Minor, but maybe humorous -

I too cracked a plastic toilet lid, by standing on it to path my mother's bathroom ceiling. I "forgot" to tell her about it. She not happy that when she sat on it to put on her stockings, it pinched her ass. I did all I could to act apologetic.

Now just last week, the WW was vacuuming the 1st fl lav and one of the tank bolt nuts just disintegrated. Minor water leakage as she put a pan until I flushed and mopped up what little water there was. But it reminded why I did not play plumber when papering or painting. If you do that, you need to carry a full assortments of compression rings, washers, bolts, nuts, plumbers putty, connectors, etc.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Not a chance I would ever stand on any part of a toilet. Can always fit the 4' around the toilet in some manner to get at what you need to above it.

Kitchen counters do make me nervous as well. I've always just tried to keep one foot on the ladder and one foot on the counter without putting much weight on it. Anywhere in reasonable proximity to the sink and you'd better be really careful!

Bathtubs, I do the same as RH. Fold up an 8X12 drop as footing to disperse/cushion the weight, protect the finish.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> I broke a toilet lid/seat a few years ago when I put one foot on it. Turns out, they don't make avocado toilet seats anymore. At least, I couldn't find one anywhere around here.
> 
> The absolute worst thing for me personally: nearly going out a third-floor window from a big tub. When we were doing NC, one of the things we did was remove window sash to paint them. That would give us the chance to get the edges well sealed, etc. There were some good-sized casements next to the soaking tub in the master bath and I took off my boots when I climbed into the tub. Heavier than expected window sash + wool socks + slippery tub + third-floor window opening. I was on the verge of jettisoning the sash to give me a chance to keep from going out the window when our lead painter saved me for the first time....


You should have looked for a plastic or wood one. Those seem to be pretty common - at least around here. :whistling2:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

RH said:


> You should have looked for a plastic or wood one. Those seem to be pretty common - at least around here. :whistling2:


I just lost a bet. I had my money on you going the guacamole joke route.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> You should have looked for a plastic or wood one. Those seem to be pretty common - at least around here. :whistling2:


I gave them a "free" upgrade to a nice oak one...and I see what you did there.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gough said:


> For elaborate tubs, we use our "roof pads". These are *2' x 2' squares of foam rubber glued to plywood*, mainly used for working on top of polycarbonate or fiberglass transparent/tranlucent roofs.


Squares of dense closed cell foam really do come in handy for so many types of things. I need to get some more.

Kneeling pads, ladder bumpers, protecting furniture when I drop a brand new 5n1 from above and it sticks in like hatchet thrower, cushioning fragile items in the van during transport, the list goes on.


----------



## DGemparo (Aug 31, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> What's the worst thing you've heard happening on a job site from climbing on sinks or standing on countertops or one foot on ladder one foot on shelf kind of thing?


Hi Mr Paint

I was prepping a living room ceiling repair for priming 3 months ago because a lady designer had stood inside a bathtub on the second floor. The bathroom was under construction and I guess the tub wasn't ready to be stood in just yet. Down she went through the floor and into the living room. My boss said that she landed on the couch. I still don't know if he was joking about that part. She wasn't hurt too badly but there was a lot of talk about who was to blame. She said that signs should have been posted to "not stand in the bathtub". The bathroom renovation guys said that they should not have to be giving that sort of notice and said that there would be no reason for anyone to stand there. The designer said that she simply wanted to see the view from where her customers would be seeing it. They both sound right if you ask me.

Ttyl.

Prep Girl


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Squares of dense closed cell foam really do come in handy for so many types of things. I need to get some more.
> 
> Kneeling pads, ladder bumpers, protecting furniture when I drop a brand new 5n1 from above and it sticks in like hatchet thrower, cushioning fragile items in the van during transport, the list goes on.


Some other things we keep on hand: rolls of the foam "sill seal", foam pipe insulation, and rolls of the foam packing squares (from the office supply houses/truck rental agencies).


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DGemparo said:


> Hi Mr Paint
> 
> I was prepping a living room ceiling repair for priming 3 months ago because a lady designer had stood inside a bathtub on the second floor. The bathroom was under construction and I guess the tub wasn't ready to be stood in just yet. Down she went.  She wasn't hurt too badly but there was a lot of talk about who was to blame. She said that signs should have been posted to "not stand in the bathtub". The bathroom renovation guys said that they should not have to be giving that sort of notice and said that there would be no reason for anyone to stand there. The designer said that she simply wanted to see the view from where her customers would be seeing it. They both sound right if you ask me.
> 
> ...


They put the tub in before the framing was ready for it??? As much as it pains me to do so, I gotta side with the designer on this one.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

driftweed said:


> How short are you? I'm 5'11"" and can stand on the lips and reach everything comfortably.


Yeah, I'm over 6'. If it were a matter of simply reaching something, I could easily just stand on the lip.

But in those cases I'd only have one hand to reach since the other would be against the wall bracing myself, and I'm not really looking to step up to reach something. I'm looking to set up a mobile work station. (Step ladder with shelf.)

And I come across DIY tile jobs often. Cheap plastic tub. Handy HO decides to dress up the surround with tile without providing any structural framework. No way I'm stepping/kneeling/sitting on that surface.


----------



## DGemparo (Aug 31, 2015)

Gough said:


> They put the tub in before the framing was ready for it??? As much as it pains me to do so, I gotta side with the designer on this one.


Hi Mr Gough

I still don't understand the framing part and I heard them all talking about that a lot. Everyone other than the bathroom guys was calling it a "booby trap". I of course did what I always do, say nothing but agree with everyone if they ask for my support. The tile guys I have seen so far (a lot of them) get an A+ for their notes. They are the only guys I see writing notices and everyone else seems to have a 'they can figure it out' attitude. Lol

Ttyl

Prep Girl


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DGemparo said:


> Hi Mr Gough
> 
> I still don't understand the framing part and I heard them all talking about that a lot. Everyone other than the bathroom guys was calling it a "booby trap". I of course did what I always do, say nothing but agree with everyone if they ask for my support. The tile guys I have seen so far (a lot of them) get an A+ for their notes. They are the only guys I see writing notices and everyone else seems to have a 'they can figure it out' attitude. Lol
> 
> ...


On every bath I've seen, whether in a reno or NC the framing underneath the tub and supporting the edges was ready before the tub was placed. It sounds like the guys setting the tubs were total amateurs, doing a lot of head scratching as they tried to figure out how to do the job.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Gough said:


> For elaborate tubs, we use our "roof pads". These are 2' x 2' squares of foam rubber glued to plywood, mainly used for working on top of polycarbonate or fiberglass transparent/tranlucent roofs.


 that is an awesome idea.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

You know what would cool. A painter could take a piece of three-quarter inch plywood cut it to the shape of the bathtub and add some kind of padding to the side that touches the tub, he could have different sizes for different shaped tubs .


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> On every bath I've seen, whether in a reno or NC the framing underneath the tub and supporting the edges was ready before the tub was placed. It sounds like the guys setting the tubs were total amateurs, doing a lot of head scratching as they tried to figure out how to do the job.


Completely agree. Why on earth would you place a tub and leave it there precariously ready to go through the floor? Imagine if someone was working underneath when that happened. Say hello to a wheelchair for the rest of your life. I can't even imagine trying to justify that in any way.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-14-in-D-x-5-ft-Long-Bathtub-Protector-34069/100130772

I didn't even know they sold these seperate. I always though they came with the tub. And that was it. Anyhow most new jobs these are on the tubs. Kinda a must for NC not so much for the painter as for all the trades. If someone never seen em is all. Which a repaint only guy may not have,


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Oden said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-14-in-D-x-5-ft-Long-Bathtub-Protector-34069/100130772
> 
> I didn't even know they sold these seperate. I always though they came with the tub. And that was it. Anyhow most new jobs these are on the tubs. Kinda a must for NC not so much for the painter as for all the trades. If someone never seen em is all. Which a repaint only guy may not have,


That could have come in handy on the last job I was working for 'that contractor' on. Drywaller had to replace a corner bead (in a hurry of course) and sprayed that pink glue on his bead. Got it all over the tub. Nobody mentioned it of course out of fear. Can't imagine what would have taken that stuff off without damaging the surface of the new tub.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

when we reno'ed our living area, we were amazed the tub had never come crashing down from the bath above. And the WW had taken MANY baths.

The hangers on the walls were nonexistant and the floor joists had been cut to fit in the toilet but never boxed to full joists. Magical freaking sky hooks were holding all the weight.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Mike2coat said:


> You know what would cool. A painter could take a piece of three-quarter inch plywood cut it to the shape of the bathtub and add some kind of padding to the side that touches the tub, he could have different sizes for different shaped tubs .


When dealing with extra height in a bathroom and I need to have a ladder on top of the tub (built in) I just put down drops over the edges of the tub, sometimes securing them with duct tape to hold them in place, and then put a set piece of plywood down that I keep in my shop for this purpose. It might not fit exactly but still spans all of them. IMO storing just one piece of plywood is better than having to store a bunch.

I also have a square of formica on hand that I put down on hardwood and vinyl floors when moving refrigerators, washers and dryers, and the occasional stove. And of course I have a tub full of sliders and gliders. Those things are invaluable.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Seriously?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

What I'd like to know are more successful methods of painting wall and trim behind "creative" placement of clawfoot tubs when you're doing a repaint. The kind of thing where you can still see the wall and trim, but there's no way you can get a brush down there even if you hack the handle off.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-14-in-D-x-5-ft-Long-Bathtub-Protector-34069/100130772
> 
> I didn't even know they sold these seperate. I always though they came with the tub. And that was it. Anyhow most new jobs these are on the tubs. Kinda a must for NC not so much for the painter as for all the trades. If someone never seen em is all. Which a repaint only guy may not have,


Then there is this version:

http://www.protectiveproducts.com/products/scratch-protection.html


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Seriously?


Can you be a little more specific? :blink:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I paint paint said:


> Can you be a little more specific? :blink:


I guess I don't understand the dilemma associated with accessing the thirty eight square feet of ceiling and wall space in a tub area. I'm sure I've folded up a four foot ladder, placed on top of a wadded up drop cloth at the bottom of a tub, and leaned it against the tile in order to access the areas needed to be painted. 

I try to inconspicuously knock out the areas I have to either stand on or straddle, that may upset the owner. Like standing on the Baby Grand in order to paint around a light fixture.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I guess I don't understand the dilemma associated with accessing the thirty eight square feet of ceiling and wall space in a tub area. I'm sure I've folded up a four foot ladder, placed on top of a wadded up drop cloth at the bottom of a tub, and leaned it against the tile in order to access the areas needed to be painted.
> 
> I try to inconspicuously knock out the areas I have to either stand on or straddle, that may upset the owner. Like standing on the Baby Grand in order to paint around a light fixture.


Perhaps some of our members have encountered situations calling for different solutions: skylights, coffered ceilings, elaborate bathroom fenestration, usw.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gough said:


> Perhaps some of our members have encountered situations calling for different solutions: skylights, coffered ceilings, elaborate bathroom *fenestration*, usw.


You've got your work cut out for you @DrakeB.

Here was our PT Word of the Weekend.^


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ladders+bathtubs=time to post our favorite ladder picture










it has it all: water, corded drill, barefoot electrician, metal ladder, alcohol, and there's been no hint of a reason to repost it for over a year.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Hey now. That's one smart guy right there. At least he had enough since to keep his chord out of the water. Finally something interesting on this thread. Was about to go dig up an old Behr thread and re read that.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Hey now. That's one smart guy right there. At least he had enough since to keep his chord out of the water. Finally something interesting on this thread. Was about to go dig up an old Behr thread and re read that.


If fenestration doesn't do it for you here,

you could always go post a cursive handwriting sample there:

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/official-iq-test-49561/index6/#post934481


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I do worry about putting two legs in a bathtub. If its an acrylic unit that wasn't embedded in mud they can be awfully flimsy and easy to crack. Like others I would rather stand on the sides. So long as its an 8 or 9 foot ceiling its easy.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Sorry Mr I Paint Paint. Didn't mean to step on your toes there. Guess I just didn't realize how important it was on a professional painting forum to figure out if I should use a 2' or a 4' step in a bath tub. My apologies.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

But I see by everyone that's chimed in on this thread I'm wrong.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

No worries! I'd guess many others feel the same way you do and have skipped the thread altogether.

But having dissenting points of view _within_ the thread can be very productive. I actually appreciate constructive criticism.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I guess I don't understand the dilemma associated with accessing the thirty eight square feet of ceiling and wall space in a tub area. I'm sure I've folded up a four foot ladder, placed on top of a wadded up drop cloth at the bottom of a tub, and leaned it against the tile in order to access the areas needed to be painted.
> 
> I try to inconspicuously knock out the areas I have to either stand on or straddle, that may upset the owner. Like standing on the Baby Grand in order to paint around a light fixture.





Gough said:


> Perhaps some of our members have encountered situations calling for different solutions: skylights, coffered ceilings, elaborate bathroom fenestration, usw.


Exactly. In my post I described what I may do when dealing with areas involving *extra* height over tubs - not normal areas. 

I haven't encountered any coffered ceilings in a bathroom (yet) but it's amazing how many have skylights over the tubs - and no four footer is going to cut it there.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> You've got your work cut out for you @DrakeB.
> 
> Here was our PT Word of the Weekend.^


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Exactly. In my post I described what I may do when dealing with areas involving *extra* height over tubs - not normal areas.
> 
> I haven't encountered any coffered ceilings in a bathroom (yet) but it's amazing how many have skylights over the tubs - and no four footer is going to cut it there.


So the point then, would not be whether you need to place a ladder in the tub, which you will in the case of a skylight, but how you're going to protect the tub floor. I think RH solved the issue way back in this thread. Wad up a drop cloth. A simple method that doesn't require much more engineering or special inventory than simply grabbing one of the several drop cloths you carry in the van or truck.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> So the point then, would not be whether you need to place a ladder in the tub, which you will in the case of a skylight, but how you're going to protect the tub floor. I think RH solved the issue way back in this thread. Wad up a drop cloth. A simple method that doesn't require much more engineering or special inventory than simply grabbing one of the several drop cloths you carry in the van or truck.


Would that it were so simple. The problem arises when point loads encounter inadequately supported synthetic tubs. All the drop cloths do is reduce the risk of scratching. We've seen the problem just enough times that we take some extra precautions.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll also use the plywood when it allows me to utilize my six footer rather than have to brring in my eight, or worse, a small extension. Some bathrooms just don't make it easy to bring in a very big ladder. Basically I'll use any arrangement that allows me to do the job with the least amount of hassle while protecting myself and the customer's property. I think we all try to accomplish that daily.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> I'll also use the plywood when it allows me to utilize my six footer rather than have to brring in my eight, or worse, a small extension. Some bathrooms just don't make it easy to bring in a very big ladder. Basically I'll use any arrangement that allows me to do the job with the least amount of hassle while protecting myself and the customer's property. I think we all try to accomplish that daily.



Yah, tall ladders in cramped areas are a PITA. There was one vaulted ceiling with a long drop and a window in the peak and a whirlpool in the middle. This is one place my lil giant came in handy because with no spreader, it can easily go over anything. AND I made my own spreaders out of channel stock that I clamped on so it would fit where it had to and still be safe. Sometimes paperhangers have to be a little more creative with accessing heights 'cause we gotta be up close and personal with each square foot of the wall. No cut and roll.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> Yah, tall ladders in cramped areas are a PITA. There was one vaulted ceiling with a long drop and a window in the peak and a whirlpool in the middle. This is one place my lil giant came in handy because with no spreader, it can easily go over anything. AND I made my own spreaders out of channel stock that I clamped on so it would fit where it had to and still be safe. Sometimes paperhangers have to be a little more creative with accessing heights 'cause we gotta be up close and personal with each square foot of the wall. No cut and roll.


Just another reason no one should ever put up another piece of wallpaper


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> Would that it were so simple. The problem arises when point loads encounter inadequately supported synthetic tubs. All the drop cloths do is reduce the risk of scratching. We've seen the problem just enough times that we take some extra precautions.


OK, while y'all are fartin' around with weights and measures, I'll be knocking out the skylight. Oh yea...I roll like that. It's all about da payday!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakeB said:


> Just another reason no one should ever put up another piece of wallpaper


We gotta friend who used to visit here who was from Iowa, he's a paperhanger (and painter). I'm now believing he was the only Iowan with taste and class
:whistling2: :vs_music: :vs_laugh::vs_bananasplit:


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> We gotta friend who used to visit here who was from Iowa, he's a paperhanger (and painter). I'm now believing he was the only Iowan with taste and class
> :whistling2: :vs_music: :vs_laugh::vs_bananasplit:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sympathy thanks for you Drake. That was harsh. I didn't know Bill could be such a McCruel.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> OK, while y'all are fartin' around with weights and measures, I'll be knocking out the skylight. Oh yea...I roll like that. It's all about da payday!


Good on ya'. So the 8-foot deep skylight well didn't give you any trouble?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Sympathy thanks for you Drake. That was harsh. I didn't know Bill could be such a McCruel.


I think Bill (other bill) was retaliating about the not putting up more wallpaper comment.

Those guys are pretty defensive of their trade, which is understandable around here as they're trapesing around a bunch of painters who hate removing the stuff and complain about it all the time.

You make one negative comment about wallpaper around those guys and they'll shank you in the neck.

i hate wallpaper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Sympathy thanks for you Drake. That was harsh. I didn't know Bill could be such a McCruel.


Hey, I put up the appropriate smilies 

Now I know if someone comes on this forum and says that certain paints are crap, or that all houses should be vinyl sided or tin-canned, NO one would take exception :whistling2:


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> Hey, I put up the appropriate smilies
> 
> Now I know if someone comes on this forum and says that certain paints are crap, or that all houses should be vinyl sided or tin-canned, NO one would take exception :whistling2:


So you're comparing wallpaper to vinyl siding. Sounds about right


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DrakeB said:


> So you're comparing wallpaper to vinyl siding. Sounds about right



Now THAT is beyond CRUEL. I mean, even for . . . . . . 

no, no, no. I'll rise above what that little red guy on my left shoulder is whispering in my ear.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> Good on ya'. So the 8-foot deep skylight well didn't give you any trouble?


Wouldn't bother me in the least. I've spent over half of my life accessing hard to get to places. And I've had my share of skylights, ceilings, and stairwells.

A simple plastic tub won't stop this lean, mean, painting machine.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> Now THAT is beyond CRUEL. I mean, even for . . . . . .
> 
> no, no, no. I'll rise above what that little red guy on my left shoulder is whispering in my ear.


Hey, you said it not me. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> OK, while y'all are fartin' around with weights and measures, I'll be knocking out the skylight. Oh yea...I roll like that. It's all about da payday!


The bosses and yeh the foremans u know.......
I shake my head and act interested. In their measured plans and subsequent conclusions at the end of their laborious debate.
Wait for em to leave
And do what I was gonna do anyway


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

From our unofficial PT Survey, it would appear that the more casual approach to protecting the clients' tubs comes from members whose names aren't on the door.:whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> From our unofficial PT Survey, it would appear that the more casual approach to protecting the clients' tubs comes from members whose names aren't on the door.:whistling2:


But you do realize the customers typically like the workers better than the boss. Right? Especially the women.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> But you do realize the customers typically like the workers better than the boss. Right? Especially the women.


And then there is the worker that is also the boss. 

I'm gonna have to up my vitamin intake soon. :vs_cool:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> What I'd like to know are more successful methods of painting wall and trim behind "creative" placement of clawfoot tubs when you're doing a repaint. The kind of thing where you can still see the wall and trim, but there's no way you can get a brush down there even if you hack the handle off.


Fingerpainting. If you can get your hand to it, you can paint it.  keep a rag handy--you're gonna need it.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Also, in regards to the op, I wrap the feet of my 4ft ladder with rags and tape them up. They don't scratch hardwoods, tubs or anything else.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> Also, in regards to the op, I wrap the feet of my 4ft ladder with rags and tape them up. They don't scratch hardwoods, tubs or anything else.


Great idea. And with the drop cloth you have to place in the tub any way, it's like insurance to have the feet of the ladder covered too.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Well if you just throw everything mentioned here in the tub, climb on top of the pile and bam paint that sucker. Otherwise I'm afraid we will have to call in the engineer so we can get this bathroom painted.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Great idea. And with the drop cloth you have to place in the tub any way, it's like insurance to have the feet of the ladder covered too.


Yup! HO's love that we are consciencious about those details. You can add a bit of foam or whatever to the bottoms (before ya wrap the legs) for added protection, but usually a good wad of rags will suffice.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

A bunch a rags wrapped around your ladder legs just looks SOOOO professional


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

chrisn said:


> A bunch a rags wrapped around your ladder legs just looks SOOOO professional


You decide what works for you. We are remodelers. New finishes are to be protected. Overkill is expected in this dept. We don't drag our ladders across newly finished hardwoods or new flooring in general expecting a drop cloth to provide adequate protection. We also have mitts or rags (mitts get lost sometimes)on all extention ladders to protect the siding. Does that seem strange or unprofessional?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> You decide what works for you. We are remodelers. New finishes are to be protected. Overkill is expected in this dept. We don't drag our ladders across newly finished hardwoods or new flooring in general expecting a drop cloth to provide adequate protection. We also have mitts or rags (mitts get lost sometimes)on all extention ladders to protect the siding. Does that seem strange or unprofessional?


It's good to see a new member jumping right in and defending their position. You certainly don't shy away from that LPC!

I think what chrisn means is that there are other alternatives to protect hardwood floors that are even more overkill than rags or mitts, and even look more professional. I saw some rolls of these floor guard materials at Home Depot. Forgot what the name was.:blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> It's good to see a new member jumping right in and defending their position. You certainly don't shy away from that LPC!
> 
> I think what chrisn means is that there are other alternatives to protect hardwood floors that are even more overkill than rags or mitts, and even look more professional. I saw some rolls of these floor guard materials at Home Depot. Forgot what the name was.:blink:


This stuff?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ram-Boar...rary-Floor-Protection-Roll-RB-38x50/202823781


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Not for nothing. But putting down floor protection in a whole space. Wait putting down? Installing actually, cause that ram board or corex I see used a lot or something similar is a install. It's not just you throw it down, plus it's price both material and labor isn't insignificant, compared to wrapping up ur ladder legs in rags or something. It's a whole different application. 

I've rapped up my ladder legs in rags or duct taped drops on em, whatever is handy. nothing wrong with that. Or unprofessional
A rag is a tool? Just like is the ladder, use what you gotta use however to get the end result. 

That ram board. Just BTW. It sucks. It's got to be taped down. Tight and all along. Or it's more trouble than it helps. Cause it moves, coming in the roll like that it wants to keep on rolling back up, and long slabs they put down as walkways. It creases and walks all over the place. On carpet it breaks through, whatever you move on it. Junk..


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

CApainter said:


> It's good to see a new member jumping right in and defending their position. You certainly don't shy away from that LPC!
> 
> I think what chrisn means is that there are other alternatives to protect hardwood floors that are even more overkill than rags or mitts, and even look more professional. I saw some rolls of these floor guard materials at Home Depot. Forgot what the name was.:blink:


We use ram board or Masonite. But at punch all those protections are gone. We come through for trade damage and blah blah blah..it works for us! It's not my first rodeo that's for sure. Did some damage trying to learn somethin about this dang trade.lol


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Just finished getting this one ready for sale. 5k worth of touching up. All ladders had protection. The HO's were very happy with it.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I wrap my ladders as well. Customers love it. I work around some really expensive stuff and imo you can never be too careful. 

Sometimes if I can get a piece of plywood over the tub and set tge ladder on the plywood. I use that method and it works well.

This don't work obviously for really big tubs but the smaller ones it does work fine.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We also wrap our step ladder feet. Usually only in the touch-up, punch-list phase of NC when full floor covering and protecting isn't feasible.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As much as I can appreciate the extra protection wrapped feet implies, I have never had a ladder that is properly maintained scratch a floor finish. 

Another issue I can perceive with wrapping and padding the feet is making sure the padding is of uniform thickness on each foot. A wobbly ladder is no fun. 

But if that's your M.O., what about a nice thick sock or two if extra protection is needed? It may be quicker to slip one on and tape it tight . Might even look better, if one is so inclined.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a good idea Bill.

It seems the wrapped feet topic went from the actual construction process to a punch list. During construction or the production painting process, I would not find it necessary to wrap my ladder feet for the reasons you mention Bill. However, I would wrap a ladder foot if I had to go back for touch up over an expensive floor that's suceptible to scratches. But fortunately, they make brush extension for just those occasions.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> What I'd like to know are more successful methods of painting wall and trim behind "creative" placement of clawfoot tubs when you're doing a repaint. The kind of thing where you can still see the wall and trim, but there's no way you can get a brush down there even if you hack the handle off.



I missed this when first posted, apologies.

A couple of suggestions. Weenie rollers are good for tight spots (Yes, you may get some on the tub, back of the toilet tank, or back of the steam radiator, but no one will see it without a mirror on a stick)

Also, a DIY foam brush (tapped to a paint stirrer) with just one side dipped in paint can get paint in tight spaces. 

Yes, you can imagine paperhangers have needed to create new uses for old tools to get paper into those tight areas and then to smooth and trim.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We've used these to get into some very tight spaces:











It's basically a small paint pad glued to a flexible piece of aluminum.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

daArch said:


> As much as I can appreciate the extra protection wrapped feet implies, I have never had a ladder that is properly maintained scratch a floor finish.
> 
> Another issue I can perceive with wrapping and padding the feet is making sure the padding is of uniform thickness on each foot. A wobbly ladder is no fun.
> 
> But if that's your M.O., what about a nice thick sock or two if extra protection is needed? It may be quicker to slip one on and tape it tight . Might even look better, if one is so inclined.


There's definitely a method to it.not too thick, just enough to prevent dinging the tub, the floors, the jambs, etc. You'd be amazed at what I've seen folks do. Dragging a ladder around banging/ scratching stuff up....i tell the guys mitts on in the tub, mitts on at finish. (Don't tell osha) and the rags can usually be used to wipe other stuff up when we take em off...eh...what ever floats the boat. I don't micro or macro manage, I figure if I've gotta babysit too much I've probably got the wrong guys anyway. How about polka dot socks! gotta keep it fun, right?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> We've used these to get into some very tight spaces:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those purchased that way, or on-site fabricated?

Being that I always look to make a better mouse trap, I would figure a way to make it so the pads were easily replaceable, either hook and loop (Velcro ® ) or double stick carpet tape. Otherwise that's definitely a winner.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> There's definitely a method to it.not too thick, just enough to prevent dinging the tub, the floors, the jambs, etc. You'd be amazed at what I've seen folks do. Dragging a ladder around banging/ scratching stuff up....i tell the guys mitts on in the tub, mitts on at finish. (Don't tell osha) and the rags can usually be used to wipe other stuff up when we take em off...eh...what ever floats the boat. I don't micro or macro manage, I figure if I've gotta babysit too much I've probably got the wrong guys anyway. How about polka dot socks! gotta keep it fun, right?


Now there's a root problem there, people banging ladders around. Some guys are like bulls in a china shop. Make sure they ain't the ones maneuvering the 8' - 13' extension plank up the stairs :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

In thirty years of painting, without wrapping the legs of my ladders, the only floor I've ever damaged was a linoleum floor when I was being conscientious and moving a refrigerator so I could paint behind it. And I am certainly not the most careful painter out there.

And as far as tubs, the only time I've ever chipped one was once when I dropped a hammer in it. And that was at my own home! I suppose acrylic tubs can crack if you're too heavy and they're poorly manufactured. 

But if there were ever a need for me to wrap my step ladder legs, I think Bill's idea with the socks, is the best one.


----------

